# Gelaskins for iPad are available



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Got the emails today. They look great. Still deciding on my preference....

https://www.gelaskins.com/skins.php?SkinID=206&DeviceID=94&s=a&CategoryID=60


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I ordered my custom Gelaskin for my iPad today. Here she is....










Wonderful pallet of inky black, powerdery white, pale pink, and rose.


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

Love it! The Gelaskins are gorgeous, I can't decide between these three:

Willow









Shore









and Bloom


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I adore all three that you have chosen.  I wish I had the discipline for the blue and white.  I love blue and white, but when I see color....It is sort of like my gardens.  I would love to do a green and white garden.  I plan for it and then when I get to the garden center and there are all those colors, I just cant confine myself.


----------

